# Diesel engine on a snowblower



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I was always wondering if this kind of engine would do a great job on a snowblower. I suppose it should perhaps be hard to start it during winter. Torque should be good for doing this task.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

couple video's on youtube of people running diesel engines on snowblowers. i don't know if there would really be much of an advantage to it.


----------



## Doublenn (Nov 15, 2019)

Check out the Japanese sites for Yamaha, Honda, Yanmar, Fuji, and Wado, all make insanely crazy better snowblowers than are available to the NA market. There are even more brands but I don't read Japanese so it is hard to search through with Google translate. Most of the ones I listed have diesel options on their mid size and larger models and the biggest ones are all diesel. Like up to dumbly big 45hp diesels, bigger than my Kubota tractor, serious business walk behind blowers that should just have seats and a cab on them since they are the size of skid steer loaders anyway. The Japanese hands down have the craziest blowers and diesels power their big guns all the way.


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Seems like over kill to me. I will pass on smelly diesel.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Probably makes alot of torque. Probably hard to start in the cold.

Has some pros and cons. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Ariensboy said:


> Seems like over kill to me. I will pass on smelly diesel.



Smelly in a good way!


Possibly hard to start but I'd bet they have electric start and with a glow plug or waffle heater it shouldn't be a big deal. Seeing as they are in a garage or next to a house I bet you could have a plug in oil heater or plug in electric start/glow plug setup.


I've pull started little diesel engines, not that hard in the summer and no glow plug either. These were on gooseneck lowboy trailers and while they were new they still sounded like an old school rattling knocking diesel engine.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

TORQUE! is right. Isn't that a benefit on a snow thrower?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll pass on diesel .... ☺


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The can have manual and automatic decompression on the various brands of diesel engines sold today.

Once you see how the larger tracked walk behinds work on five foot thick snow pack on Northern Honshu and Hokkaido Island and how they barely grunt and cast snow 100 plus feet using the high speed impeller. 

The key to their success is the cutting teeth on the auger paddles, the smaller depth impeller combined with the impeller speed that is 4 or five times the normal speed.

Having a smaller diesel on a snow blower takes advantage of the torque it generates to create useable power which is a plus with all the salt crap snow we have to deal with.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

My 5.9L turbo diesel works great in my '03 RAM pickup, and I'm quite certain the Toro Premium 252cc OHV 4-cycle engine will be more than sufficient in my new Toro Power Max® 826 OAE (37799).


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Whats the rated RPM's? Thats whats gonna really determine what it can do. If its only rated for say 2,200 its gonna be a dog unless you can get a really big drive pulley. If you could find a small turbo that could fit that thing i bet it would really make her spank!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MrSnowBlow said:


> My 5.9L turbo diesel works great in my '03 RAM pickup, and I'm quite certain the Toro Premium 252cc OHV 4-cycle engine will be more than sufficient in my new Toro Power Max® 826 OAE (37799).


Not looking to start a Tim Taylor displacement war. I grew up in Minnesota and I'm presently in Wisconsin. I've had EOD piles that were almost as tall as me occasionally and can't count the 12"+ snowfalls with deep drifts across the drive. Considering you're talking about a 26" wide bucket 252 cc's isn't all that big. It will get the job done but if you're area of NY gets heavy snows you might find you have to give up speed to compensate for displacement.

As for diesels. I've always wanted to do one just for kicks. In Europe it makes much more sense as most of their vehicles are diesel. IIRC diesel fuel is more energy efficient and easier/cheaper to produce than gasoline.


----------



## cutsuprme (Sep 10, 2017)

The added torque is great for chewing through snow drifts but not so great for the drivetrain. The increased torque and added weight of the Diesel engine eats up friction disks. Perhaps a hydro drive would be better for a diesel conversion.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

MrSnowBlow said:


> My 5.9L turbo diesel works great in my '03 RAM pickup, and I'm quite certain the Toro Premium 252cc OHV 4-cycle engine will be more than sufficient in my new Toro Power Max® 826 OAE (37799).


mine ran close to 2 hours on a full tank,always fired on the first pull '


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

In many places diesel is much cheaper than gasoline. Obviously not the case in North America. I have trouble the seeing advantage of a Diesel in typical snowblower service.


----------

